# Drawing of an Abyssinian



## katgirl89

Hello everyone  I just thought I would share with you my sketch of an Aby that I did a few nights ago. Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Susan

What a lovely sketch...you're very talented!


----------



## marie73

Beautiful!


----------



## katgirl89

Susan said:


> What a lovely sketch...you're very talented!





marie73 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you both!  I love sketching when I can find the time for it - it can be very relaxing and rewarding I find. I would love to get into painting someday too.


----------



## marie73

I can't even draw stick people when playing Pictionary.


----------



## Susan

marie73 said:


> I can't even draw stick people when playing Pictionary.


To help you practice: Draw a Stickman


----------



## marie73

OMGosh! That was so cool, I'm going to send it to my nieces!!


----------

